# *Canceled * Concept Car Show Aug 28th



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As said the concept car show is on again at Gawsworth Hall , nr macclesfeild , anybody want to come along , lots of things going on during the day , so come along and support the TT 's  any questions i can't answer contact paul .

[email protected]

SORRY GUYS THIS IS NOT GOING ON ...............

Due to a lot of problems it has been canceled sorry it is so short notice      

I will try to pm all peeps who have shown interest


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

cool lets see if i can find the place this time. got lost last time and ended up driving up and down the cat and fiddle all afternoon......bloody good fun though :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

see you there again dave dont for get the pies lots and lots of pies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> see you there again dave dont for get the pies lots and lots of pies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well that is 3 pies so far anymore ?? come on dont let the other marques beat us with more cars :? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Why is it call the Concept Car Show?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> Why is it call the Concept Car Show?


Concept Cars that made production , TT, New Mini , pt cruiser, smart , new beetle ,, i know that it is not quite true :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Am i allowed now i have gone even darker. 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Am i allowed now i have gone even darker. 8)


Don't see why not , email paul just to ok it , as i dont know where you can park :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Am i allowed now i have gone even darker. 8)
> ...


can i park next to you dave well not so bothered being next to you but being next to the pies yum yum :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


Looks like we are up to 4 pies :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Am i allowed now i have gone even darker. 8)
> ...


There is always an _any but Concept Car_ parking area.

I hope you all have a good time while I'll spend Â£Â£Â£Â£s at the Audi factories and join the French contingent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


a cc show with out dani will it be the same


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Thanks Andy :-*

I promise to ask the French to do some better timing for next year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


ok will let you off this time :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Phew, I'm releaved. Thanks!! :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmmmm, can I ask a bit of a dumb question?  What exactly is this?   

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> hmmmmm, can I ask a bit of a dumb question?  What exactly is this?
> 
> Hev x


it is a show for cars that started out as concept cars but then made it on to thr road eg tt mini a class merc


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

worth the trip?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> worth the trip?
> 
> Hev x


Defo!!!!!!!!!!!
Even if I won't be there this year :roll:

There are always things going on all day apart from the CCS: Gawsworth Hall is worth a visit, the falken display is always super and the antiques fair throws up some nice bargains


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Even if I won't be there this year :roll:


      no yellow peril :!: this will be first you have missed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Even if I won't be there this year :roll:
> ...


ahum what do you mean no yellow peril 1 yellow peril  if i can find my way with out following dani


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Even if I won't be there this year :roll:
> ...


I know, David 

... but this is too tempting  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=47899



YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Dani will rescue you, Andi!!

NO worries  details will be with you some time this week!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

SORRY SEE FIRST PAGE        

This has been canceled due to a few unfortunate reasons  

This was my first ever meet many years ago and got me in to the whole ,meets ,cruises, great friends , etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry th hear this it has been a good day out for the last couple of years [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Big shame to have an event like that cancelled


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Big shame to have an event like that cancelled


Hope everyboby has read this , dont want peeps going to Gawsworth on the day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do we know the reason for it being cancelled?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lack of interest from soum of the other car clubs i think


----------

